# Arm Guard for cold Weather



## drk (Feb 21, 2004)

Can somoeone please recommend an arm guard brand/model for cold weather shooting? I am hoping for something that the string will slide off of and an have less impact on the shot. I have tried tape and also bending my arm more on the shot-clothes are still too bulky and the bend feels unnatural and fear I will not remember in the heat of the moment.

Last thing I want to do is wound a deer on the last few days of the season. Unfortunately,practicing with the heavy clothes does show potential arrow deflection and hope an arm guard may help???
Thanks


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

I used this one a number of years ago and it worked great.

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...-E881-DE11-B712-001422107090&mr:referralID=NA


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Have you tried relaxing your grip on the bow? The bow should set in the crook of your thumb and forefinger with little or no "squeeze". A relaxed grip makes the arm bend more natural. I learned that trick this summer and shot all summer/fall without an armguard.

KW


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

The way you hold the grip is critical to many aspects of archery including arm clearance. If a shooter gets too much of the palm of their hand into the grip their elbow will turn in toward the path of the string. 

I always run the back of the grip down the edge of the base of my thumb and try to get as much of the palm of my hand off the grip as possible. When holding the bow this way your fingers need to be loose and your knuckles should be at roughly a 45 degree angle. This will open up a few inches of clearance for bulky clothes. Make sure you've got a wrist sling or a loop of rope holding the bow to your hand so you don't drop the bow on your follow through.

Of course any major change to equipment or archery form would best be an off season project.


----------



## drk (Feb 21, 2004)

Thanks for the response on the arm guard I will look at the one from bass pro. 
I only have the issue when shooting with bulky clothes and although I appreciate the suggestions on shooting form, I am looking for feedback on an arm guard to try because I do not want to experiment with shooting form this late in the season.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

I use the Realtree "sock" (green) that just slides on your arm. Works great. I don't care how you grip the bow - with a bunch of clothes, I need one!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

KalamazooKid said:


> I use the Realtree "sock" (green) that just slides on your arm. Works great. I don't care how you grip the bow - with a bunch of clothes, I need one!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Great device....it's like a nylon for your arm that will sqeeze the bulk of your coat down.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

KalamazooKid said:


> I use the Realtree "sock" (green) that just slides on your arm. Works great. I don't care how you grip the bow - with a bunch of clothes, I need one!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I use the same one...all season long. I agree, thick clothes and "hunting" form which is never ever as good as range form makes such an accessory a mandatory need imho.


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

I use duct tape
$900 bow, $150 a dozen arrows, $10 a pc broadheads, $125 sight, $140 release...and duct tape on my sleeve:lol:

It works


----------



## walleye magnet (Mar 4, 2001)

Realtree sock for me; I use it all year long. 

It just doesn't match my traditional tackle as well as the leather ones.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Kelly Johnson said:


> I use duct tape
> $900 bow, $150 a dozen arrows, $10 a pc broadheads, $125 sight, $140 release...and duct tape on my sleeve:lol:
> 
> It works


You just don't want to go with the crowd do you Kelly .... :lol:




Although I'll be the first to agree ..... duct tape is the great equalizer! (God bless you Red Green)


----------



## drk (Feb 21, 2004)

Real Tree sock looks simple and reasonably priced.
If I can't find it I will be eyeing that roll of brown duct tape though!
thanks for your help.


----------



## 2Lungs (Mar 18, 2008)

Drk If you don't mine the Ebay thing you can get one for under $10.00 shipped! I purchased the strecth one (not realtree) but its still a sock type. If you purchase one of the latter ones make sure you get the right size.


----------



## KS up north (Jan 2, 2004)

This is the one I use all season.http://www.shopdunns.com/products/683/allen_arm_guard_4304/

Should be able to find at dunhams, MC sports or even Meijers. Pretty cheap too!
Have been using it for about 5 years with no problems.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Realtree sock here also.


----------



## tnt1960 (Apr 6, 2009)

U of M Fan said:


> Realtree sock here also.


Me Too!!!


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

i either use a sock with the toes cut out or rubber bands


----------



## GRUNDY (Jun 18, 2005)

fish_AK said:


> i either use a sock with the toes cut out or rubber bands


10-4. Use an old hunting sock with the toes cut out. Works well, and it was priced to sell!

B


----------

